# IBS and Pregnancy



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello again,My hubby and I want to get pregnant next year (hopefully) and I was wondering what steps I could take to minimize the impact of the IBS on my body during pregnancy. After my fist birth in Nov 2004 my IBS got so much worse and I'm still not recovered....so any insight would be greatly appreciated!







Thanks,Ginger


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't really have any tips for you. Mine also got worse after my first birth and after my 2/3 it got even more worse (not to scare you, my sister in law has IBS and she was just fine post birth). I think it's all to do with the hormones post birth then for me it went from that to stress. I was pretty sick for the start of both my pregnancies with IBS too though. I don't really have any tips as it's so limited what you can take while pregnant. I took morning sickness formula but other than that unless things were really bad when I'd take some panadol to stop things up a bit I just dealt with it. Good luck with your 2nd pregnancy though


----------



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Screamer!I think we have loads in common by the sounds of things...I keep reading your posts all over the messageboard and it's like you're describing my life!I took a morning sickness drug called Diclectin...is that what you took? It helped me a lot but I didn't realize how bad my symptoms would get after birth...pfew! I asked my Dr and she told me that it couldn't be related at all....I'm looking for a new Dr.I also have Fibromyalgia now so I'm trying to research the impact of that on pregnancy....so anyone out there with info..please help! Heehee...I love this board!








Screamer I hope your symptoms get loads better...have you tried an anti-anxiety med for the stress....it helps with me because I'm a perfectionist and stress-case big time...the drug keeps me more calm...and it's easy on the digestive tract...I can't handle anti-depressants at all!Well have a great day!







Cheers,Ginger


----------

